# iMac G4 à réparer, iMac G4 ne s'allume plus; DD casser ..



## cammino (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai récupérer un iMac G4 modèle 20" Disque Dur 80Gb et Processeur 1.25Ghz; dès lors que je l'ai allumer rien ne se passer encrant blanc, j'ai voulu installer un nouvelle OS, j'ai donc commencer, sans succès interrompu car le Disque Dur est "casser" et avant d'investir je voudrait tester les autres composants et voir si ils fonctionnent pour envisager le coup de revient de mes futures achats sur mon Mac. Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Avril 2009)

si t'as les DVD ou CD d'installation, tu peux essayer l'apple hardware test.


----------



## cammino (6 Avril 2009)

Non, je ne les ai pas... , de plus mon lecteur DVD semble abime lui aussi..


----------



## Invité (8 Avril 2009)

Est-ce qu'il fait "boing" au démarrage ?


----------



## CBi (9 Avril 2009)

cammino a dit:


> le Disque Dur est "casser" , de plus mon lecteur DVD semble abime lui aussi..



Concrètement, ça veut dire quoi ? Qu'est ce qui se passe ?



cammino a dit:


> avant d'investir je voudrait tester les autres composants et voir si ils fonctionnent pour envisager le coup de revient de mes futures achats sur mon Mac.



Si tu es un bon bricoleur et fait la manip toi-même, l'investissement reste limité = 30 Euros pour un DD 160Go, 20 Euros pour un lecteur de DVD, et quelques euros pour de la pâte thermique.


----------



## cammino (9 Avril 2009)

Mon Mac fait du bruit au démarrage est j'ai accès à un écran blanc avec le Finder et un point d'intérrogation qui clignote, j'ai effectuer de nouveaux test le Disque Dur, il n'est plus utilisable, tandis que le Lecteur lit très bien à ma grande surprise  ! 
Pour la pate thermique, il faut en mettre pas seulement sur le processeur j'ai vu, il faut en appliquer au bout du dissipateur métalique au dessus de Processeur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------

J'ai essayer de booter avec Ubuntu en live Cd mais sans succès j'ai lu sur le net qu'il fallait appuyer sur la touche c du clavier ?


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Avril 2009)

cammino a dit:


> J'ai essayer de booter avec Ubuntu en live Cd mais sans succès j'ai lu sur le net qu'il fallait appuyer sur la touche c du clavier ?



simple question en passant, les mac powerpc peuvent booter sur obuntu ?

je croyais que c'était que les mac intel. :rateau:


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Avril 2009)

Oui sur les PowerPC Ubuntu boot mais seulemnt la version PowerPC, la dernière en date 7.10. Pour bouter avec Ubuntu, appuie sur "Alt" et clique sur le CD qui va apparaitre sur l'écran bleu.


----------



## CBi (10 Avril 2009)

cammino a dit:


> Pour la pate thermique, il faut en mettre pas seulement sur le processeur j'ai vu, il faut en appliquer au bout du dissipateur métalique au dessus de Processeur...




Pas de pate sur le processeur ! mais effectivement sur le guide thermique. Tous les détails ici =
Upgrade iMac G4 : ça vaut le coup ?


----------



## Invité (10 Avril 2009)

Bon, ben visiblement, c'est effectivement le disque dur qui est mort.
On trouve des DD IDE d'occaz vraiment pas cher, et la pâte thermique c'est pas le bout du monde non plus !
Ce Mac tourne bien avec Tiger ou Léo (mais il faut de la Ram)


----------



## cammino (11 Avril 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui sur les PowerPC Ubuntu boot mais seulemnt la version PowerPC, la dernière en date 7.10. Pour bouter avec Ubuntu, appuie sur "Alt" et clique sur le CD qui va apparaitre sur l'écran bleu.



Donc ça veut dire que je peux installer Ubuntu sur mom iMac  !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ------a été envoyé à 11h26 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Bon, ben visiblement, c'est effectivement le disque dur qui est mort.
> On trouve des DD IDE d'occaz vraiment pas cher, et la pâte thermique c'est pas le bout du monde non plus !
> Ce Mac tourne bien avec Tiger ou Léo (mais il faut de la Ram)



D'accord donc oui, je veux acheter ce disque dur http://www.grosbill.com/4-western_d...tours_ide_16_mo_cache-55093-informatique-udma est ce que l'iMac va le reconnaitre ? 
Et je voudrais acheter un câble Ethernet pour avoir accès à internet; et je ne connais pas le différence entre STP et FTP que me propose GrosBill.
http://www.grosbill.com/catv2.cgi?tdg=cable_reseau&mode=listing&univers=reseaux&recherche=cable%20reseau&filtre_type_produit=cable%20reseau&filtre_marque=&filtre_mini=&filtre_maxi=&filtre_page=20&tri_catalogue=prix_asc&getfiltre_1=15492&filtre_div=filtre_823&leg_filtre_1=823


----------



## Invité (11 Avril 2009)

Oui, c'est bon pour le disque dur, pour le câble il faut prendre un câble croisé. Le premier de la liste.


----------



## cammino (11 Avril 2009)

D'accord, merci beaucoup de votre aide! 
500 Gb  et je prendrai un câble croisé  !


----------



## cammino (17 Avril 2009)

En démarrant l'iMac j'ai appuyer sur Alt et j'ai obtenu cette configuration de la part du Mac 
Que faire merci ?


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2009)

Ton CD n'est pas bootable, il faut que tu en trouves un autre !


----------



## cammino (17 Avril 2009)

Ah... D'accord, c'est Ubuntu 7.10 graver en ISO, je l'ai tester sur mon Pc Windows il Boot, pourquoi ne boot t'il pas sur l'iMac ?


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2009)

Don't know shit about Unix ! :rose:


----------



## cammino (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai changer le Disque dur de l'iMac G4 80Gb à l'origine par un 500Gb (Formater HFS) je l'ai mis en Slave le lecteur DVD en Master, j'ai tenter de Boot sur le Cd de Mac OS X 10.4 avec succès (voir capture) mais ce chargement dur très longtemps, Est ce normal ? Merci

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/2629/dsc01799k.jpg


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour 
Combien de temps?
boot sur cd , mais c est un cd universel PPC ( cd noir ) ou bien une image telecharger?


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2009)

Vu les différences entre les temps d'accès d'un Cd, et celles d'un disque dur, ne t'étonnes pas


----------



## cammino (27 Avril 2009)

J'ai réussit à booter sur le CD de Mac OS 









Je reçois ce message quand j'installe OS X dès fois il survient quand je suis au second cd et d'autre fois au troisième ça dépends, ce message est donc bien lié au Firmware ? Mais je n'arrive pas à finir complétement l'installation.


----------



## Invité (27 Avril 2009)

Essaie d'enlever les barrettes pour les nettoyer, et ensuite les remettre.
En règle générale les kernels panics sont dus à des problèmes hardware, et souvent à cause des barrettes mémoire.


----------



## cammino (5 Mai 2009)

Merci, problème résolut !


----------

